# FR: after your breakfast



## desmontagnesvertes

Salut. Je veux dire "After your breakfast, put your dishes in the sink please." En France, est-ce qu'on dirait:

1. "Après tu prends ton petit déjeuner, [...]" (prendre)
2. "Après tu finis ton petit déjeuner ..." (finir)
3. ou un autre chose ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## tHyK

3: je dirais plus naturellement : "quand tu auras fini de déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît.


----------



## Enjay

On peut préciser,svp?
I had understood that “breakfast”  is “petit déjeuner” (in France but not Canada, according to another WR post) and is only used as a noun – unlike déjeuner (lunch) which can be both a noun and a verb.
Does the following refer to lunch? - 



> 3: je dirais plus naturellement : "quand tu auras fini de déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît.



-and would / could one say (for breakfast) : "quand tu auras pris ton petit déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît » ?
Merci 
Enjay


----------



## Frenchrescue

Hello,

I think that desmontagnesvertes is looking for this sentence :
Quand tu auras fini (or "pris") ton _petit-déjeuner_, mets ta (or "la") vai*ss*elle dans l'évier.

As for Enjay's question, it's perfect (for me) except for the small mistake in vaisselle. (two s's) : Quand tu auras pris ton petit-déjeuner, mets la vaisselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît.

Hope it will help,
Frenchrescue

And I forgot to add that "petit-déjeuner" in French is  a noun, whereas "déjeuner" is both a verb and a noun and refers to lunch, as Enjay said.

Frenchrescue


----------



## tHyK

Enjay said:


> On peut préciser,svp?
> I had understood that “breakfast” is “petit déjeuner” (in France but not Canada, according to another WR post) and is only used as a noun – unlike déjeuner (lunch) which can be both a noun and a verb.
> Does the following refer to lunch? -
> 
> -and would / could one say (for breakfast) : "quand tu auras pris ton petit déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît » ?
> Merci
> Enjay



Yes you are right, this is the grammatically correct sentence, though a lot of French people - or maybe not so many, but it does include me ^^; - just don't bother to say "prendre son petit-déjeuner" - too long" - and use "déjeuner" instead, both for breakfast and lunch as a synonym of "to eat". => "je déjeune le matin à 7 heures" for example.
And some people do use "petit-déjeuner" as a verb... => "tu as petit-déjeuné?"

So :
"quand tu auras pris ton petit-déjeuner, mets la vaisselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît ?" is the correct sentence
but you may hear as well :
"quand tu auras fini de déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît" (loose French ?)
"quand tu auras fini de petit-déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît" (not grammatically correct but used)


I hope it does not confuse you ^^;


----------



## janpol

On entend souvent "le p'tit dèj'"


----------



## Soncal

Let's be more clear here.
You want to translate this sentence : "After your breakfast, put your dishes in the sink please"
Literally "_After your_ breakfast" is translated to Après ton petit déjeuner.
But in french its is more convenient to say : _Après avoir pris ton petit déjeuner" _which could be translated to _*"After having breakfast"
*_
[...]


----------



## desmontagnesvertes

Thank you all....plenty to think about here....Soncal when you say "_Après avoir pris ton petit déjeuner." are you implying a conjugated form of the verb ? or just the infinitive ? In other words....Après tu as pris ton petit déjeuner....or what you wrote Après avoir pris ton petit déjeuner"....or are both ways fine ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

_Avoir pris_ is a past *infinitive*, which is used as a noun—in the same way you use a gerund in English ("after *having* breakfast"). As a matter of fact, if you have a subordinate clause with a conjugated verb, you must include the _que_ in French:

_Après ton petit-déjeuner…_  ↔ After your breakfast
_Après *avoir pris* ton petit-déjeuner…_  ↔ After *having* your breakfast
_Après *que tu auras pris* ton petit-déjeuner…_ ↔ After *you have eaten* your breakfast


----------



## janpol

Après tu as pris ton petit déjeuner -> incorrect
Après que tu auras pris ton petit déjeuner -> correct


----------



## Nicomon

tHyK said:


> 3: je dirais plus naturellement : "quand tu auras fini de déjeuner, mets la vaiselle dans l'évier s'il-te-plaît.


 Moi, c'est cette phrase qui me vient à l'esprit.

Et au Québec, _breakfast = déjeuner_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Moi, c'est cette phrase qui me vient à l'esprit.


 Oui, je suis d'accord que dans ce contexte on dira bien plus volontiers _quand_ que _après_.


> Et au Québec, _breakfast = déjeuner_.


 Pas seulement chez toi…


----------



## janpol

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, je suis d'accord que dans ce contexte on dira bien plus volontiers _quand_ que _après_.


moi aussi mais j'ai juste voulu proposer une forme correcte qui soit aussi proche que possible de la phrase fautive de Desmontagnesvertes  "après tu as pris..."


----------



## desmontagnesvertes

If I may summarize (for my own benefit)...
Après avoir pris ton petit-déjeuner.... = Past Infinitive = (auxiliary infinitive + pp) = "After having taken your breakfast.."
Après que tu auras pris ton petit-déjeuner .... = Future Perfect (auxiliary future + pp) = "After you will have taken your breakfast..."
Quand tu auras pris ton petit-déjeuner... = When you will have taken your brekfast..."
Quand tu auras fini ton petit-déjeuner... = When you will have finished your brekfast..."

In English when the subordiante clause refers to a future event that must preceed the action of the main clause, we appear to use the present tense (and past), but in French it is the Future Perfect that is used. I see now why so many people proposed quand instead of après as "When you will have taken...." sounds more natural to me than "After you will have taken..."

Thank you all. This has helped me a lot.


----------



## Enjay

> This has helped me a lot.



Moi aussi. Merci à tous pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## Chimel

Just to mention that, in my eyes, there is nothing wrong with the literal translation:


Soncal said:


> Literally "_After your_ breakfast" is translated to Après ton petit déjeuner.


Or perhaps: "Après le petit déjeuner, mets la vaisselle..."

But I cannot understand why everybody here wanted at all costs to make a subordinate clause with _après que _or _quand_. It is a possibility, of course, but no obligation at all. My key rule in translation being: if you _can _keep it simple, please keep it simple (but now you have learned something about the use of tenses in French in a subordinate clause refering to a future event... ).

Also, I guess that this sort of sentence can be a part of written instructions you find in kitchens of group facilities such as youth hostels, flat sharings... In this case, I would use the _vous _form, which may either be polite or refer to everybody (plural). With the "literal but correct" translation, it would be: "Après votre petit déjeuner, veuillez mettre la vaisselle dans l'évier".


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Or perhaps: "Après le petit déjeuner, mets la vaisselle..."


 That would be... _After breakfast_. I agree that the literal « _Après ton (petit) déjeuner _» is correct, but... _Quand t'auras fini de déjeuner_ would come to me more naturally, in a situation like a mother telling her son or daughter to put their dishes in the sink when they're done eating. 





> But I cannot understand why everybody here wanted at all costs to make a subordinate clause with _après que _or _quand_. It is a possibility, of course, but no obligation at all. My key rule in translation being: if you _can _keep it simple, please keep it simple


 I have the same key rule, of course, simple, but also... natural. 
I guess we all went along with the OP's initial attempt, and the thread title :Après le petit déjeuner - prendre vs finir. 
My point is that with an added verb, I - along with others - would rather say _quand_ than _après que. 
_And _auras fini de déjeuner, _would come to me more spontaneously than _auras pris ton (petit) déjeuner. _


> Also, I guess that this sort of sentence can be a part of written instructions you find in kitchens of group facilities such as youth hostels, flat sharings... In this case, I would use the _vous _form, which may either be polite or refer to everybody (plural). With the "literal but correct" translation, it would be: "Après votre petit déjeuner, veuillez mettre la vaisselle dans l'évier".


 In that very specific and written situation, I'd go with your solution. With or without « petit ».


----------



## Chimel

I agree with you, Nicomon !


----------

